# Buying W8 wagon ??'s



## duganc1717 (Mar 6, 2003)

So I have been going around and around about buying a new or used car. I think (subject to change hourly) I've settled on a full size wagon. 
Every time I search locally this W-8 wagon pops up, but I'm not sure about the cost of maintenance and parts of the W8. 
Does this seem like a fair price? What are the biggest concerns with a W8, also would you look into purchasing a extended warranty? 
















http://www.patrickmotors.com/V...=Used


----------



## kastegir (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Buying W8 wagon ??'s (duganc1717)*

It's a sharp looking car. I have that blue with gray interior on a W8 sedan and love it. That price with that mileage is a pretty good deal. I paid $16.5k for a 55k 2003 with CPO warranty a couple of months ago.
Definitely try to get an extended warranty as repairs on the W8 motor can be expensive.


----------

